# Id this Paph



## Faan (Sep 9, 2008)

Someone asked me today whether it is possible to identify this paph. Any ideas?


----------



## Scooby5757 (Sep 9, 2008)

maybe some tonsum and appletonianum?


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 9, 2008)

Paph. x Hybrida

That is a hard one. I don't think it is a primary cross, so it is hard to say what it would be...

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 9, 2008)

Pretty, but I have no idea...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 9, 2008)

There are just too many possibilities and combinations...I see some acmodontum in it....but the possibilities are endless. Eric


----------

